# "Smarthome" mit Siemens Logo



## Hippo88 (11 Februar 2019)

Guten Tag Community! 

Da ich Elektrotechniker bin, jedoch ich SPS nur aus der Theorie aus der Schule kenne und gerade mein
Haus umbaue, ein paar konkrete Fragen:

1) Ich will im Prinzip nur meine Beleuchtung über Smartphone schalten können, die Temperatur meiner Heizung auslesen  bzw. einstellen können, zeitabhängige Bedingungen miteinbauen (Außenbeleuchtung) usw.
Also nichts großartiges und da ich gesehen hab, dass die Logo die App fürs Smartphone mitbringt und man keine HTML Kenntnisse benötigt und da ich die ja fast per plug and play ins Netzwerk einbinden kann, wäre das perfekt für mich.
Ist die Logo dafür eine gute Lösung? 

2) Ich will trotzdem konventionelle Taster, die die Eingänge an der Logo schließen, damit ich auch ohne Smartphone schalten kann. Denke ich da irgendwie falsch?
Brauche ich da digitale oder analoge Eingänge? Gehen beide oder? Den einen muss ich potfrei schließen und auf den anderen hakt 230V? 

3)Welche Logo soll ich nehmen? Dachte an die 230V Version, da ich dann ja kein Netzteil o. ä. brauche. 

4)Ich will die Regler meiner Fußbodenheizung damit steuern können (d. h. über App), geht das? 

Ich danke euch für eure Bemühungen.

Gruß


----------



## Fokus6292 (16 Februar 2019)

Nimm die EasyE4 von Eaton. Da kann ich dir helfen.
&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## TWBoeske (16 Februar 2019)

Hippo88 schrieb:


> Brauche ich da digitale oder analoge Eingänge? Gehen beide oder? Den einen muss ich potfrei schließen und auf den anderen hakt 230V?



Du bist Elektrotechniker und fragst ob du Digitale oder Analoge Eingänge brauchst?!?!

Schon mal was von 0-10V und 4-20mA gehört?




Gruß Torsten


----------



## Blockmove (17 Februar 2019)

Hippo88 schrieb:


> Ist die Logo dafür eine gute Lösung?



Nein, mit der Logo stößt du sehr schnell an Grenzen.
Erstelle dir erstmal eine Übersicht welche Funktionen und welche Anzahl davon.
Dann kann man ein geeignetes System raussuchen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## deg0 (18 Februar 2019)

Ansonsten evtl. es mit einem Raspberry lösen. Schau dir mal openhab oder FHEM an.


----------



## volker (18 Februar 2019)

also machbar ist vieles.
aber ich würde niemals einem minicomputer überlassen ob ich das licht oder sonstiges ein/ausschalten kann.
wenn dann sollte man auf eine solide steuerung zurückgreifen.
und wie sieht das in 10 jahren mit eine raspberry aus? son haus muss etwas länger funktionieren als die standartzeit eine computers.

ich halte von solchen spielereien eigentlich gar nichts. aber das ist meine persöhnliche meinung


----------



## Blockmove (18 Februar 2019)

volker schrieb:


> aber ich würde niemals einem minicomputer überlassen ob ich das licht oder sonstiges ein/ausschalten kann.



:100% ACK

Wenn man es vernünftig machen will, dann nimmt man KNX als Basis.
Das ist der einzige etablierte Standard im dem Bereich. Zudem beherrscht KNX jeder bessere Elektriker.

Wenn man KNX nicht will, dann kann man eine vernünftige SPS nehmen.
Auch hier findet sich jemand, der sich damit auskennt.

Für Komfortfunktionen und Spielereien kann man dann einen Raspi drüber packen.
Also quasi ein Schichtmodel.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## sewo (19 Februar 2019)

Wenn eine SPS sein soll, dann Wago 750-xxx. + IP-Symcon 

Gruß


----------



## Passion4Automation (21 Februar 2019)

Schließe mich Post 4 an. Liste erstellen, Budget usw. KNX oder anständige SPS. Und gescheit dokumentieren nicht vergessen. Mit ner Logo kommst nicht weit. Alternative wären mehrere Logos, wenn die Anforderungen nicht zu knifflig sind.


----------



## johann.briewasser@gmail.c (22 Februar 2019)

Finde das eine gute Lösung für Jalosie und Beleuchtung steuern.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------

